

ASK HN: Could you give me some feedback on my startup's logo? - joshryandavis
http://i.imgur.com/joZCw.jpg

======
MrDunham
How do you pronounce this? It reads "shitty", which is probably not what you
want.

Cool background, lots going on though - could you provide context for it's
usage?

~~~
mbreese
I didn't read it that way, I thought something more like "ch-eye-t". I don't
have any idea what it means though.

But, that still doesn't mean that I like the logo. Could you put this logo on
a shirt? How difficult would it be to get that background silk screened?
Company logos have more uses than just being displayed on a website.

Plus, with this for a logo, I'm fairly certain that I wouldn't like the
surrounding design.

